# Where to get 26" wheels w/ 3/8 axles????????



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

I CANNOT find them anywhere on the net. I have other threads going where I bent my wheel on my Specialized P2. Everyone is saying they are known for that and to get a better wheel set. I CANT FIND ANY!!!!!!!! Help! Thanks.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

which wheel did you bend? does your fork have regular bolt-on 10mm axle wheel, or is made for 20mm thru-axle ? do you run a single speed hub on the back ?

a lot of mtb hubs use 10mm axles not 3/8". but 3/8 inch = 9.52mm. they obviously look the same, but try to use a 3/8" axle nut and it won't thread on.

*Atomlab GI-SS 26" disc rear wheel, 10x135/32h**









_BTI part #: AL-3889 
vendor part #: 1WHL811B 
hole: 32h 
rim: GI 32mm 
spoke: 14g 
size: 26" 
nipple: brass 
spacing: 135mm 
f/r: rear 
hub: Pimp-*SS 1sp 10mm bolt-on*

Hand built with precision Pimp hubs and GI rims, long black brass nipples and straight gauge white spokes
All have International-Standard 6-bolt disc mount and Atomlab rim strips
Singlespeed rear has small 30x1mm threading to fit 13-15t freewheels
24" weights: 1255g F9x100 / 1530g R10x135
26" weights: 1335g F9x100 / 1220g F20x110 / 1610g R10x135 / 1370g R-SS _

Also check out HALO wheelsets
https://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/WH/WHMD/HL/HL122?page=1#HL122

Any bike shop who can order from the BTI distributor's catalog can order the above items.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Ok*



cmc4130 said:


> which wheel did you bend? does your fork have regular bolt-on 10mm axle wheel, or is made for 20mm thru-axle ? do you run a single speed hub on the back ?
> 
> a lot of mtb hubs use 10mm axles not 3/8". but 3/8 inch = 9.52mm. they obviously look the same, but try to use a 3/8" axle nut and it won't thread on.
> 
> ...


It is a Dirt Jumper 2 with what the website says are 9mm drop outs but it does have 3/8 axles so I am guessing 10 will fit?


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh yeh...bent the rear and have a SSK-3 Single speed kit sitting here.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

remember a rim is a rim. a wheel is a rim plus spokes plus a hub. all you really need to do is a get a "rim" and have a bike shop re-lace the wheel. may be cheaper than getting a whole new wheel.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Why do you need 2 threads to ask about the same wheel issue? I mean really.

I would recommend you think about your fork. If you want to get a better DJ fork then look into one that has a 20mm through axle. Then build a new wheelset or purchase one with that set-up. If you plan to keep your current fork then build a nice wheelset if you can afford it with 3/8". I assume you will not be running pegs on the p bike so no need to keep 3/8" up front.

Personally I never buy a wheelset. I always build them. Sure it costs more but I get the parts I want and I know they are built right.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Clarity*



Demo-9 said:


> Why do you need 2 threads to ask about the same wheel issue? I mean really.
> 
> I would recommend you think about your fork. If you want to get a better DJ fork then look into one that has a 20mm through axle. Then build a new wheelset or purchase one with that set-up. If you plan to keep your current fork then build a nice wheelset if you can afford it with 3/8". I assume you will not be running pegs on the p bike so no need to keep 3/8" up front.
> 
> Personally I never buy a wheelset. I always build them. Sure it costs more but I get the parts I want and I know they are built right.


So the way I understand it...I can use 10mm thru axle wheels and dont necessarily need 3/8. I could have gotten away with a std QR on the front but with horizontal brackets it would have spelled disaster on the rear. I went and looked at Forte Locos at a shop and the kid said ...dont do it. NOBODY around here carries thru axle wheels.

I was freaking hence the multiple post. I was just trying to clarify in the title to try to get answers ASAP. I was supposed to go to a park today with 2 people and was trying to find a fast fix. What I did find out was the rim was toast after my LBS tried to true it for an hour this morning. He said the spokes were really loose which is why it bent so easy. He said he could probably loosen them all and get it back but to try and get it under warrranty from where I got the bike.

The shop I got the bike from is getting a rim Tuesday and replacing it under warranty. Everyone is telling me these are crap rims so I am going to look into a new set this week which will either be built or pre-built. In any case all the frustration last night led to no riding today anyway.

I thought about switching out forks with my Komodo II which has DJ1s w/ 20mm but I am more harsh on that bike so I am sticking with it the way it is. Thanks everyone.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Shimano (and all other loose ball bearing) hubs can all be converted to bolt-on.

QR will fit front and rear, but with horizontal dropouts you may get slippage unless you use axle tugs.

Don't make multiple threads... you can edit your posts...


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

small tip, if you have no front brake, go for a nice hip bmx front hub with a female axle..

I'm building a wheel with the new Fly ft hub (36h, 212 grams) with DT spokes and nipples and a Mavic X317disc (old skool, best rim ever)...should be pretty nice.


----------

